# sinister scents experience?



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

Anyone use these? I am curious as to how long they last and the quality.
looking to use the fog machine packets.
Oh man I just thought about this thing we have at work that atomizes the solution into a fine mist. It is made for water damages and odor problems. I wonder if that would work. 

Thanks

I found some info searching the forums


----------

